# Congo Tetra died



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

Posted this in Fresh Water with no response so...

Quick question. My congo just up and died. Is it possible that when he grabbed a shrimp pellet and took off with it that he was a piggy piggy and died? I see no other reason why he would have died and it was very sudden. I would say it would have been 2 days after the grabbed the pellet.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What was in the shrimp pellet that could have harmed the tetra? Sometimes fish just die. Was it acting funny before it died? What are your water parameters?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I am thinking more of the size of the pellet not what was in it. Like overeating. Can overeating cause death that quick? The only thing I noticed was the night before it died it was not eating. I haven't taken water params but have never ever ever had a problem.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

sometimes fish just died. If in doubt, check your water parameter. How old is the fish?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure how old the fish is. Probably at least a year old. I will check my water just to be sure but I think it will be fine as usual. Was almost not going to bother with fish because of all the death that I have experienced but I think I will keep trying. I love them. Before I thought....who could care for a bunch of chickens....now it's fish...lol.


----------

